

How I built a web app in six days for only Rs. 350 ($8.75) - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/personal/how-i-built-a-webapp-in-six-days-for-rs-350-8-usd-only.htm

======
paraschopra
That post is partially in response to TechCrunch featured 'How To Build A Web
App in Four Days For $10,000 (Say Hello To Matt)'
([http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/03/how-to-build-a-web-
app-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/03/how-to-build-a-web-app-in-four-
days-for-10000-say-hello-to-matt/)) and partially to document my process of
building a web app.

Critical comments and candid feedback appreciated.

~~~
ashleyw
Very nice, but bare in mind they didn't really make it for $10,000, thats what
the salaries for 9 people for 4 days of work would be. (and even then, they
only had 3 real people doing the work on the site, the other 6 people were
doing PR, which obviously worked!!)

I don't know where you live and how much a salary and living costs are, but
I'm sure if you had to charge for this it would cost more than $8.75...in fact
I would estimate it would be equivalent to $1000 doing it alone, maybe?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, aptly put. But I recently graduated from college and having holidays
before I join a firm. So just did that for fun. Salary-wise, maybe I would put
in additional Rs. 10,000 ($250) for six days. But that is still extremely
bootstrappable.

~~~
Jax
Nice!

But the point you mentioned: market research

I would go around trying to find out what people in my surrounding are really
craving for in the internet and then try to create that.

But paraschopra, the name matters too. The name should be 'remember-able' or
'recall-able'.

~~~
raghus
jugaad is slang for 'work' or 'effort'. So while myjugaad.in might not be the
best name for a slide show website it's a pretty nice name - esp for a site
that showcases a person's projects/websites.

------
babul
Actually that is very good progress for both the timeframe and cost.

------
watmough
Actually, I tried the website, typed in Ferrari, and was able to surf easily
through 10 interesting articles linked from Google news.

I like it. I think it's really nicely done.

------
coglethorpe
Nice application. It's a really good start and a good guide to how people can
make a nice application.

But I've noticed something. All the new webaps seem to have the same (slick)
design. I like it, but I can't replicate it. Is there a template or guide you
all follow?

~~~
paraschopra
I gave the link on my blog. Anyhow, here is the link again (with a few
additional links) 1\. <http://www.solucija.com/home/css-templates/> 2\.
<http://www.freecsstemplates.org/> 3\. <http://www.free-css-templates.com/>
4\. Just google 'free css templates' or 'free web app templates'

------
jamesbritt
Nice.

Some thoughts:

* Allow the creation of slide shows without signing/up, as 280slides allows. * If a page requires JavaScript to work, have a notice on the page for people like me who surf with NoScript on to tell them to turn on scripting.

------
dizz
ping: cannot resolve www.paraschopra.com: Unknown host

"pay for what you get?" :-p

~~~
paraschopra
he he :)

it is some stuff with DNS. Facing a lot of trouble on that front. Any
solution?

------
noor420
This junk crashed my firefox.

~~~
paraschopra
Which version of firefox, what is your connection speed and which slideshow
were you trying to watch?

